# Maxdome Problem



## andreas1425 (12 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe heute nach langer Zeit mein gmx-mailkonto überprüft und musste feststellen, dass ich seit Jahresbeginn 3 Rechungen und Mahnungen bekommen habe. Ich solle in den nächsten 7 Tagen den offenen Rechnungsbetrag von ca 40€ überweisen, da vorausgegangene Abbuchungen von Maxdome fehlgeschlagen sind. 
In den Rechnungen stand auch von welchem Konto abgebucht wird, jedoch ist dies ein mir völlig fremdes Konto. Desweiteren bin ich mir ziemlich sicher kein Maxdome-Abo o.ä. abgeschlossen zu haben. 
Alles in allem also ziemlich merkwürdig, da Sie meine Anschrift haben (bei gmx angegeben) aber ein fremdes Konto damit verbunden haben.
Jetzt meine Frage: Was soll ich tun? 
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Goblin (12 März 2012)

> Was soll ich tun?


 
Nichts !

Du bist kein Kunde bei Maxdome und es ist nicht Dein Konto. Man ist nicht verpflichtet auf unberechtigte Mahnungen in irgendeiner Weise zu reagieren. Vielleicht will Dich jemand ärgern und hat Dich da angemeldet. Ist aber alles nicht Dein Problem

Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt Einspruch einlegen und warten was passiert


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2012)

In diesem Fall würde ich genau EINEN Brief (nicht Mail) per Einwurfeinschreiben schicken und darin keinen Roman schreiben, sondern nur sinngemäß

* Ich habe mich nicht angemeldet
* Es besteht somit mit mir kein Vertrag
* Die mir im Zuge Ihrer Mahnung übermittelte Kontonummer gehört nicht mir und ist mir auch sonst unbekannt

Genau soviel und keine Zeile mehr.
Sollte dann GMX oder Maxdome meinen ein Mahnverfahren einleiten zu müssen gilt - erst bei einem Mahnbescheid muß wieder reagiert werden und zwar mit Widerspruch
Einen Link dazu findest Du hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2012)

andreas1425 schrieb:


> Alles in allem also ziemlich merkwürdig, da Sie meine Anschrift haben (bei gmx angegeben) aber ein fremdes Konto damit verbunden haben.


Mir scheint, da hat sich jemand deines GMX-Accounts bedient. Merkwürdig ist die Abfolge dann nicht wirklich, denn Maxdome wird zwar aus der Medienstadt Freimann gesteuert aber die technische Umsetzung kommt von 1&1, eine derer Marken ja nun auch GMX ist.

Halte dich an die Empfehlungen von Hippo, mehr kann man in dieser Sache nicht tun.


----------



## andreas1425 (13 März 2012)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Ich werde denen dann mal einen Brief schicken und schauen, was sie dazu sagen.


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2012)

Und Paßwort des Accounts ändern!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 März 2012)

Maxdome hat mit United-Internet (1&1, GMX, ...) schon länger nichts mehr zu tun. Ist nur noch ein reines Unternehmen von ProSiebenSat.1. Was nicht heißt das man bei manchen Marketingaktionen womöglich noch zusammenarbeitet.

Steht in den Rechnungen und Mahnungen überhaupt Dein Name und Adresse? Wenn nicht, kann es Dir eigentlich egal sein. Ich würde dann einfach die Mailadresse löschen.


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Maxdome hat mit United-Internet (1&1, GMX, ...) schon länger nichts mehr zu tun. Ist nur noch ein reines Unternehmen von ProSiebenSat.1.


Und ProSiebenSat1 hat die Technik übers Internet drauf? Wohl kaum, das wurde outsourced nach Montabaur, zumindest war das im letzten Jahr noch so. Nur weil nicht 1&1 drauf steht, heißt das noch längst nicht, dass es nicht doch drin ist.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 März 2012)

Wo die Server stehen weiß ich nicht. Der Kundenservice wird in Karlsruhe abgewickelt.


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2012)

...und wer ist in Karlsruhe? Na die andere Tochter mit der Marke WEB.de!


----------



## Wollmilchsau (8 Mai 2013)

Also ich habe meine Probleme bezügliche Maxdome (ja, auch ich habe mit den netten Herren eine Vorgeschichte) mit einem vorgefertigten Kündigungsschreiben erledigt.

Zum Beispiel: http://www.verzeichnis-anwalt.de/vorlagen/vorlage-kuendigung-maxdome-abo.html

Ich habe beim recherchieren bei Google diesen Thread hier gefunden und möchte diese gerne, mit meinem Post & Link abschließen, damit zukünftige User, die besagten Thread finden, einen Lösungsansatz haben.

Liebe Grüße
Wollmilchsau


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2013)

Aber was ist dir passiert?

Ich bin auch Kunde von Maxdome und soweit eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich habe kein Abonnement sondern zahle für jeden Film einzeln, den ich konsumiere. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, wenn gleich mir das Filmangebot doch recht dürftig erscheint. Bei z. B. Lovefilm (Amazon) ist das aber nicht anders.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Mai 2013)

Mein Sohn ist auch Kunde von Maxdome und schaut sich dort die italienische "Bundesliga" (Serie A) an. Hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Mai 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber was ist dir passiert?


Das verrrät er auch hier nicht http://www.echte-abzocke.de/computer-internet/169-abzocke-durch-maxdome-17.html#post31004


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2013)

Der hat hier einen Werbelink abgesondert. Sonst ist nichts passiert.


----------

